# Got my PX4 and took it out for the first time.



## numbertwo (May 28, 2012)

It's my first piece and it's everything I expected it to be. My aim...not so much, I just hope that when I was hammering the backstrap pin in that I didn't throw the sights off.

Also, I think I read some where that px4's shoot a bit low? According to my target it seems that may be true. Will it always do this or is this sort of a break in thing? Btw, this was at 25yrds.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I can't say for the px4, but with all of my Beretta's, you have to cover the bullseye with the sight.


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

Combat site hold, the front site covers the target.


----------

